# Mini Lathe: Milling Slide?



## nigelmercier (Apr 17, 2014)

I've just bought this Mini Lathe:



I have never used a lathe before, but I've got a few simple projects lined up. One of them needs a milling slide to cut a slot into the side of a steel rod.

Any suggestions for vertical milling slides for this lathe?


----------



## richl (Apr 17, 2014)

http://www.gadgetbuilder.com/MyShop.html#Whats_NewLots of info here for mini lathe users. Good links to other sites too.Im not a mini lathe owner, i user a larger unit, but i enjoy the differrent mods and projects found on these sites.HthRich


----------



## BRIAN (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi Nigel
You can use your compound slide as a vertical slide for milling.
If you search this site for  my thread ---A Beginners clock--its in the horology section.
you will see how.
if you require more info just ask, also I have a lot of mini lathe mods on my web site, see bottom of the page.
Brian


----------



## David Kirtley (Apr 17, 2014)

For a simple slot on smaller pieces, you can just mount it on center in the tool holder. For larger stuff, I have seen a v-block that fits in the toolpost as well. The milling attachment that they sell that fits, has pretty lame work holding. 

Cheapest and easiest solution:

Get a piece of thick stock that you can drill and mount on the cross slide.

Cut a V slot with a 90 deg V cutter. It will be at center height automatically because you are cutting it with the spindle itself.

Add some clamps and you are golden.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 18, 2014)

Here's a commercially sold unit for that size lathe.

http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1681&category=1


----------



## Don B (Apr 18, 2014)

David Kirtley said:


> Cheapest and easiest solution:
> 
> Get a piece of thick stock that you can drill and mount on the cross slide.
> 
> ...



This is a great idea, I'll just add an option for the 90 deg V cutter, if you have a 4 jaw you can make an improvised fly cutter.




Sorry not a great picture but if you look close you'll see how the tool is offset, you can experiment with scrap until the right positions is obtained.


----------

